# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Smoothies

## HypnoticTrance

Any smoothie fans here?

This year I made what has turned out to be one of the best investments of my life: I dished out money to get myself a high-powered blender so I could start making silky smooth green / health smoothies. It ended up paying off big time as I can say I feel healthier than I've basically ever felt as my nutrition has improved enormously. I don't live off of smoothies or anything, but I have at least one smoothie a day as a meal replacement which easily helps me get in anywhere from 5-7 fruit and vegetable servings with no effort, and make sure to add all sorts of healthy additions to my smoothies such as flaxseed, hemp hearts, chia seeds, almonds, walnuts, ginger, etc.

----------


## Kimbra

I drink a smoothie at least once per day. Sometimes as a snack and sometimes as a meal replacement. This is a recipe I like. 

Ingredients:
1/2 cup Grape Nuts cereal 
1/2 cup vanilla coconut cream
1/2 cup ice 
1 frozen banana 
2 cups juice (orange, apple or whatever you like).

----------


## CloudMaker

no offense but I think this smoothie craze is to get people to eat less meat 

TPTB know you’re easier to manipulate if you have just starch and no protein

----------


## Relle

I love smoothies, I've been thinking about buying a blender so I can make them at home. I'm trying to stay away from caffeine, I think smoothies would help with that a lot

----------


## HypnoticTrance

> I drink a smoothie at least once per day. Sometimes as a snack and sometimes as a meal replacement. This is a recipe I like. 
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup Grape Nuts cereal 
> 1/2 cup vanilla coconut cream
> 1/2 cup ice 
> 1 frozen banana 
> 2 cups juice (orange, apple or whatever you like).



Thanks for the recipe. That sounds great.

I can't think of any recipes right now, but a tip I can share with people who make green smoothies is to keep honey around in case your smoothie ends up not being quite sweet enough. I rarely find I need to add honey to my smoothies, but I definitely will if my smoothie ends up lacking any sweetness.





> no offense but I think this smoothie craze is to get people to eat less meat 
> 
> TPTB know you?re easier to manipulate if you have just starch and no protein



I realize smoothies are considered somewhat of a trend these days, but I don't much care about trends and am not trying to eat less meat. Mostly I'm interested in the health benefits that come with drinking (healthy) smoothies. If I wasn't making smoothies, it would take a lot more effort to get in good amounts of vegetables and fruit in a day. It's awesome to me how, within a couple minutes, I can effortlessly get in many servings of fruit and vegetables.

----------


## Sainnot

I like smoothies but I don’t really know how to make them and I don’t want to own fruit because I’m afraid it will attract bugs and I don’t want to eat fruit touched by bugs.

----------

